# Camo dip kits



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Anybody have any experience or familiar with this? Here is a link, check it out.

Some of you probably know what I want to use this for.

http://www.ezdipkits.com/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes , I have used one similar http://shop.ozarkshydrographics.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823 I think this is a better deal you get a pint of everything plus it is commercial grade It costs $125 but compared to $80-100 for 4oz of the mydipkits or ezdipkits its a steal IMO. Here is a pic of the first gun I did. http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o620/prairewolf/calls026.jpg


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks good! I looked at the ozarkshy one too. Is it fairly easy to use?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, it is pretty easy. The hardest is starting out and getting the film to come together as it reaches the top of the stock. Once it comes together than its real simple. I am doing my second rifle now and will post a pic when I am done.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to see it when you get it done.

thanks


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Turned out great Ed. Look forward to the other one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking it looks pretty good Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here is a pic of the second rifle I dipped. On the shotgun I used my own clear coat stuff and on this one I used the clear coat that was in the kit. My son bought the kit for me for Christmas and I would have thought OHG would know to send a matte or satin with camo film but they didnt. After a few days of drying I will take a 320 sanding sponge and try to get rid of the shine.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This pic is of gun before


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job, Ed... I love that Tru-Timber camo pattern.... : )


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job. Nice shoes.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That does look good! I'm sold.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My walmart specials, and I guess everyone now knows, my left foot is much bigger lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

BondCoCoyote, if you get a kit watch alot of videos and start with something small at first. An item that is flat is really simple its when you try to get the film to close up and connect to itself that is the difficult part. Make sure you have some diff colors of paint to match your pattern so you can touch up any small voids , from where the films ink doesnt stick. Make sure your tank or tub is big and deep enough. It took a piece of film 35" x 17" to do this stock ( and that was cutting it close)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Turned out great Ed !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers Ed. I'm going to pull the gun apart, I figure it will be easier to do it in smaller pieces.


----------

